# Please Help Me



## carebear (Sep 20, 2005)

:hal: I drive a nissan altima 2002 and i have been having a problem with it when i come to a stop i the car it does this bounce type thing and the rpm gauge moves bounces up and down also...it doesnt do it when i am moving just at a stop can someone please help me with what this is :fluffy:


----------



## bradw (Oct 4, 2005)

Check to see if any of your motor mounts are broken.


----------



## Ebbtide8 (Sep 23, 2005)

If the "bounce" is the engine revving to keep from stalling it may be a sensor problem, hopefully others will will tell you which one.


----------



## wonder1872001 (Oct 4, 2005)

carebear said:


> :hal: I drive a nissan altima 2002 and i have been having a problem with it when i come to a stop i the car it does this bounce type thing and the rpm gauge moves bounces up and down also...it doesnt do it when i am moving just at a stop can someone please help me with what this is :fluffy:


when i had an eclipse it used to do that could be from a sensor like the guy said...when i took it to a discount auto part they can do a free test with the ODB II its not that accurate bc its not a nissan dealer but its pretty helpful...my guess is it might be a camshaft positioning sensor if not maybe just a misfire in a cylinder due to need in a new spark plug...but i doubt its a motor mount....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Take your car to a Nissan dealer and confirm that all of the recalls have been performed on your car.

Start there. There is a crankshaft sensor recall that might be affecting you.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

please be more descriptive in your thread title next time. thanks.


----------

